# Can We Keep It? Pets for your D&D 5E Game Kickstarter



## EN Publishing (Apr 29, 2022)

It’s Friday 29th April. Here’s what we’ve been up to this week at EN Publishing.



*Can We Keep It? Pets for your 5E game*

On Tuesday we launched our first quickstarter campaign of 2022.  Can We Keep It? Pets for your D&D 5E Game which will run until May 9th.

This 5E supplement includes:


Rules to allow player characters of all classes to adopt nearly 50 different pets from weasels to warhorses, and from frogs to giant crabs.
5 new tameable pets from the Elemental Planes--the bubble puppy, dust bunny, lightning sparrow, mud cat, and root.
Yes, we said bubble puppy.
New mechanics to help manage pets, including morale and maintenance.
Motivated encounters to spice up random encounters with creatures
A mini-adventure featuring the eccentric Lady Philomina—who keeps rust monsters as pets!

The campaign has had an excellent first few days, raising $23,404 at the time of writing this blog post.

Thank you to everyone who has backed the campaign - including the person who backed purely so they could comment to say that they found the concept creatively lacking.



*The Star-Crossed Seaway*

This week we launched the first official Level Up Advanced 5th Edition actual play campaign from EN Publishing. The live stream runs every Tuesday at 3pm ET on twitch.tv/enpublishing .

No problem if you can’t catch it live, as all the episodes are archived on the EN Live page. It is also available as a podcast.




*Level Up Advanced 5th Edition*

Books for backers in North America arrived at port on Tuesday 26th next week! We’ve been told they have cleared customs and so should be on their way to the warehouse next week. It’ll be a couple more weeks until books are in your hands - but QML will email you with shipping details to confirm your address in early May.

You can pre-order your Level Up books on the website now here. Pre-orders are schedule to be sent out in May once fulfilment is complete.



*Awfully Cheerful Engine*

Some backers have received their copies of the Awfully Cheerful Engine Omnibus this week! This is the last wave of fulfilment for ACE!

If you missed the kickstarter you can pickup your copy of the Awfully Cheerful Engine on the website here. Or if you'd like a free copy of issue 1 of ACE just ask us a ttrpg question using the hashtag #AwfullyCheerfulQuestion on Twitter - and if we choose your question on the podcast we'll send you a free copy!



*That's all for this week!*

Jessica Hancock | Business Manager


----------

